# Snowboarding Movie



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

I want to watch a good snowboarding movie that has talking and snowboarding. Ive seen art-of-flight and Hard to Earn. Any others out there? I would prefer something with laughs and real life shit. Like Torstein's clips on the internet but longer.

edit: that i can watch online for free


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's it that's all


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

- 91 Words for Snow
- Deeper
- First Descent
- This is My Winter
- The Fine Line


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Free Snowboard Movies This is a good site to watch them on. "Thats it Thats All" is a must see. DC MT.Lab is good to. Other then that ditto with what the others have said so far.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

hot-ice said:


> Free Snowboard Movies This is a good site to watch them on. "Thats it Thats All" is a must see. DC MT.Lab is good to. Other then that ditto with what the others have said so far.


Thats funny you say that. I found that website and am watching dc mt. lab right now. Hah thanks though!


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

I would kill for that in my back yard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Free Movies The Angry Snowboarder 380 posts enjoy that should take you all the way back to the golden age of snowboarding.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

chupacabraman said:


> - 91 Words for Snow
> - Deeper
> - First Descent
> - This is My Winter
> - The Fine Line


:thumbsup:

"First Descent" is great documentary about snowboarding history and evolution, make sure you see that one.

But "Deeper" left me staring in disbelief... I was like, are you KIDDING ME?! Until that one I thought there's no more snowboarding movies/videos that could impress me... TAOF was good, but I wasn't impressed... Best part? It's not over yet... "Further" is coming next fall 

Jeremy Jones' Further Trailer TGR Teton Gravity Research 2012 HD Snowboard Film - YouTube!

Not enough? "Higher" year after (Just hope Jones will survive all the gnarly shit he's throwing himself into) Damn, I wasn't this excited (and pissed off at the same time  ) since the end of LOTR - The fellowship of the ring, when I figured out I'll have to wait 2 years to see the full movie 


I'll have to check the rest of the list as well


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like "fuck it" it is hilarious. 
Just watch the first two minutes & you be able to tell if your going to like it.
Not the trailer though, the opening clips are the best.

Here is a link to it, Forum - Fuck It | XVZ
This web site has tonnes of awesome vids

TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

heggathestrasni said:


> Not enough? "Higher" year after (Just hope Jones will survive all the gnarly shit he's throwing himself into)


Jones is still doing ridiculously gnarly lines, but he's dialed it back it a bit in recent years.

Xavier De La Rue is the one doing the truly insane shit these days (he was also in Deeper).


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Jones is still doing ridiculously gnarly lines, but he's dialed it back it a bit in recent years.
> 
> Xavier De La Rue is the one doing the truly insane shit these days (he was also in Deeper).


Agree on that one, and I'm glad because of that... I want him die of old age and NOT in a wheelchair  De La Rue is one sick fuck, I could imagine him going down the slope, Wile E Coyote style, with a snowboard strapped to his feet and a rocket tied on his back


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

LiVeRideFcK said:


> I would kill for that in my back yard.


Yea, that's awesome, and its very creative.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

DC Mtn. Lab is such a good movie. My favorite next to AOF. It's just fun snowboarding and reminds me why I started.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

LiVeRideFcK said:


> Thats funny you say that. I found that website and am watching dc mt. lab right now. Hah thanks though!


Haha! That's cool. Yea, no problem.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> DC Mtn. Lab is such a good movie. My favorite next to AOF. *It's just fun* snowboarding[/B] and reminds me why I started.


That's what I love about it. Sure, they aren't throwing down huge stuff like the art of flight, but its just I group of guys having a blast snowboarding, and being creative at the same time.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

hot-ice said:


> That's what I love about it. Sure, they aren't throwing down huge stuff like the art of flight, but its just I group of guys having a blast snowboarding, and being creative at the same time.


You should really check out 91 Words for Snow.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

chupacabraman said:


> You should really check out 91 Words for Snow.


Ok, I will. Thanks!! Is it like DC MT.Lab?


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

F it by forum


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I recently discovered a shred flick that I really like. I've watched it 10-15 times and I don't get sick of it. 

Isenseven's "Let's go get lost". 

Really great riding and a fantastic soundtrack. One of my favorites right behind TITA.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

The Nitro team video is awesome, not sure what the title is.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Nefarious said:


> I recently discovered a shred flick that I really like. I've watched it 10-15 times and I don't get sick of it.
> 
> Isenseven's "Let's go get lost".


where can i watch it at?


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

mrmidWest said:


> The Nitro team video is awesome, not sure what the title is.


Are you talking about Feels Like Home? I just saw that one. It's pretty sick. 
Also it's already been mentioned but I'll put forth another vote for That's It That's All. It's the Curt Morgan/Travis Rice movie before Art of Flight. 
Finally check out Burton's Standing Sideways. 
You won't see any games of In Your Face in these, but there's a lot of good snowboarding and a few segments between parts that are pretty funny/entertaining.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

zealandblack said:


> Are you talking about Feels Like Home? I just saw that one. It's pretty sick.


No it's called What Goes Up Must Come Down.

Free and HD streaming for anyone who wants to check it: Nitro Movie 2012 - WHAT GOES UP MUST COME DOWN on Vimeo


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok. Didnt know Nitro had another one out this year. I'll def check it out.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

hot-ice said:


> Free Snowboard Movies This is a good site to watch them on. "Thats it Thats All" is a must see. DC MT.Lab is good to. Other then that ditto with what the others have said so far.


As much as people hate Shaun White around here, I thought the Project X about the Silverton private halfpipe in 2009 was pretty cool


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

metric said:


> As much as people hate Shaun White around here, I thought the Project X about the Silverton private halfpipe in 2009 was pretty cool


+1 on that, and when you mentioned White, The ultimate ride was ok, and even those that don't like him will get some satisfaction when they see him get shot from a gun... few times... Yes, it was a toy gun but still it was fun to watch


----------

